# 2 Excaliburs Nos Any Info On Qulaity? Year Of Manufacture Please?



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Good Morning hope you all had a great Christmas..just wondering if anyone has any details about the watches listed below i am basically looking for a possib;le date on them and quality and or details of the manufacturer? these were part of a batch i bought that were new old stock 



many thanks sorry about the poor quality pics


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mikrolisk has three entries on Excalibur:

Henri Showell Ltd., Birmingham, England; registered on 30.1.1957

Jules Schmoll / CorgÃ©mont Watch, Watches/Supplies; CorgÃ©mont, Switzerland; registered 20.7.1912

Miramar SA; Geneva, Switzerland

Further investigation on Henri Showell's Excalibur brand gives this entry on Trademarkia.com:

http://www.trademarkia.com/excalibur-72282085.html

According to 'freeÃ¼atentsonline.com' he filed United States Patent 2781631 for an "Expansible bracelet with detachable end connections and a latch therefor" in 1957. (link: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2781631.html)

This should give you some starting points.

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the info will look into it


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Love the look on the second one very nice


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

think the second one listed is a ladies one


----------

